# Tan Jon



## ronodebono (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, 

Please explain difference between tan jon breathing excercises practiced in sin moo hapkido and traditional hapkido tan jon?

I'm practicing hapkido for 8 months but I am still a little bit confused about doing tan jon excercises. I'm not sure when to inhale and when exhale.

Below I will describe few tanjon principles and excerces and how I understand thoses excercises and maybe somebody has something to add.

1) basic (kind of a horsman) stance
2) going down - slowly inhaling (counting till 8)
3) fixed position - strain ki area (count till 8)
4) going up - slowly exhaling (counting till 8)
5) repeating steps from 2-4

Q: In this case do I need to strain my body when inhaling and exhaling? Should I breath through nose or through mouth?

another method:
1. fast inhalde (still basic stance without going down)
2. going down - exhaling (clenching teeth and making sound which appears when air flows through clenched teeth)
3. when going up - exhaling continues till I am back in beginning position
4. repeating stepts 1-3.


Thank you very much.


----------



## iron_ox (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello all,

First, Welcome to Martialtalk and the Hapkido Forum.

As I was taught, the breath is taken in and held through any motion, then exhaled at the end of the motion - concentrating on maintaining a solid "core" through the excercise.

As I understand, the breath is sharp and hard both on the inhale and exhale, and held through any motion.

Do you practice Sin Moo in Latvia?  If so, there are a few Sin Moo Guys here that see Ji Han Jae frequently and could ask for you possibly.


----------



## ronodebono (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,

No actually I'm not practicing sin moo (I know that there is a school in Riga). 

We have our own - doowon hapkido branch (hq - canary islands) led by Chago Rodriguez (7th dan), currently teaching hapkido in Sweden (Sweden Martial Arts Center). But I have met him only once - when I was taking the test for yellow belt, and that time I somehow missed the chance to ask him my questions.


----------



## Seth T. (Mar 20, 2007)

In Sin Moo Hapkido we are taught:

1. Inhale for a count of eight, sinking your weight down into your knees as you do so and lowering your arms from eye level to hip level.

2. Hold for an eight count.

3. Press for a four count. Tightening all of your muscles and your stomach.

4. Exhale for an eight count, raising your arms back to eye level.

We repeat these steps eight times as a part of our warm up or as meditation.

My instructor wrote a very good article about it for a recent issue of The Journal of Asian Martial Arts produced by Via Media, if you can find a copy it's good reading.

Edit: Here's a link where you can purchase it: http://www.goviamedia.com/store.php?crn=247&rn=431&action=show_detail

------------------------
Seth Tupper


----------



## ronodebono (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Seth, 

That makes sense, but still I have questions:

1) when you are inhaling/exhaling should you strain your muscles or not?
2) when you are holding breath for an 8 count do you tighten all muscles or stay relaxed?

Everything else is more or less understandable.

Thanks a lot. 

Still, maybe somebody has something else to add concerning this issue? I would be very pleased if somebody would write something about other Tan jon technics. 


Thnx.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know your answer.  However I want to welcome you to the board and the hapkido forum as well.


----------



## zDom (Mar 20, 2007)

ronodebono said:


> Should I breathe through nose or through mouth?



In through the nose (your body's natural filter) and out through the mouth.


----------



## Seth T. (Mar 20, 2007)

ronodebono said:


> Thanks Seth,
> 
> That makes sense, but still I have questions:
> 
> ...


 
We press our muscles during the four count and the exhale. We stay relaxed during the inhale and the initial hold.

I was taught to  breath only through the nose with my teeth together and the tip of my tongue pressed to the roof of my mouth.

----------------------
Seth Tupper


----------

